# Easy cycle routes, North/West Yorkshire



## FlyingCyclist (24 Apr 2014)

Thought I might ask this in here.

Are there any easy-ish cycle routes/trails in the Yorkshire Dales or around Keighley, preferably on quiet or cycle friendly trailse etc? Flattish land etc?


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (25 Apr 2014)

Leeds & Liverpool Canal towpath? Goes to Leeds in one direction (good surface), Skipton in the other (bit bumpier).

There's a bunch of railway paths the other side of Bradford, too.


----------



## Big Nick (25 Apr 2014)

Try this 

http://www.doogal.co.uk/RouteElevation.php

You put a route in and it works out how much elevation (climbing) is involved


----------



## Cubist (25 Apr 2014)

Try this, you can park up near Temple Newsham
http://www.cycle-route.com/routes/Garforth_Circular_via_Swillington-Cycle-Route-1736.html


----------

